# The Miami Heat will win the NBA Championship



## LanierSpots (Apr 28, 2012)

And it won't even be close.   

They are embarrassing the Knicks today and will move on easily.  

I do not see any challengers this year.....  They are using a Nick Saban defense.  Just sick..


----------



## tcward (Apr 28, 2012)

With all due respect, I don't think anybody cares Spots...


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 28, 2012)

tcward said:


> With all due respect, I don't think anybody cares Spots...




There is an easy way not to let it bother you then...


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2012)

They won't win it all.


----------



## Crimson (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not so sure.  The Old Men in San Antonio may have something to say about that, plus the Lakers and the Thunder are pretty good.  

I no likey Lebron.  The Knicks stink too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 29, 2012)

Crimson said:


> I'm not so sure.  The Old Men in San Antonio may have something to say about that, plus the Lakers and the Thunder are pretty good.
> 
> I no likey Lebron.  The Knicks stink too.




I think you are hoping more than anything Crimson.  I believe the Bulls had a slight chance but with Rose out for the season (tough break), they will rail the Bulls.  The Celtics could put up a fight if they get by Atlanta but it appears the Heat have their sights on a ring and they will get their first of many this year.

Mavs are old and tired.  Kobe is all that is left in LA (and he is still great).    I believe it will eventually be Oklahoma City vs the Heat..   Heat in 6

Miami is playing defense lights out right now...  They have certainly kicked it up a notch


----------



## maker4life (Apr 29, 2012)

They'll choke again .


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 29, 2012)

maker4life said:


> They'll choke again .




I think it is a good argument after last year but they really look different than they did last year.   They really did not have their game dialed in last year.  

I don't see anyone taking it from them..  

Lebron looks hungry.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2012)

Got to say I enjoyed last years finals, mainly to pull against the Heat. Probably wont watch much until the Finals.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 30, 2012)

Heat will go up 2-0- tonight.   They have a easy path to the finals.  

Cant really see anyone playing well enough in the East to even challenge them.   OKC could put up a little fight in the west or the Lakers if Kobe went off and MWP elbowed Lebron and Wade.  LOL


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 30, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> They won't win it all.










Don't cry when the Heat wipe the floor with your Knicks.

It'll be ok...they have Lin..uh, I mean Tebow..uh..No Lin.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 30, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't cry when the Heat wipe the floor with your Knicks.
> 
> It'll be ok...they have Lin..uh, I mean Tebow..uh..No Lin.





Is there some chance Lin gets to play in this series?  I saw he was back on the court some for shoot around...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't cry when the Heat wipe the floor with your Knicks.
> 
> It'll be ok...they have Lin..uh, I mean Tebow..uh..No Lin.


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 30, 2012)

Their road just got easier with Rose tearing his ACL. I dont care who wins it all as long as the heat dont.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think it is a good argument after last year but they really look different than they did last year.   They really did not have their game dialed in last year.
> 
> I don't see anyone taking it from them..
> 
> Lebron looks hungry.



The heat do look different than last year and as much as I hate to say it, I think they win it all unless Wade goes down which seems to happen more often than not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 30, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> The heat do look different than last year and as much as I hate to say it, I think they win it all unless Wade goes down which seems to happen more often than not.




I would hate to see Wade go down but they have done very well without him this year.  Lebron James will be the league MVP once again for a very good reason.  He scores, he dishes it out and he plays very very good defense.

He is the best player in the league and it is not even close.  


Heat blew out the Knicks again tonight.   The knicks will be lucky to win one game.


----------



## emusmacker (May 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't cry when the Heat wipe the floor with your Knicks.
> 
> It'll be ok...they have Lin..uh, I mean Tebow..uh..No Lin.



Uhh, I don't like the Knicks.  I think Lin was fun to watch but I do not like the knicks.

My favorite NBA team was the Bulls back when I was in high school. I don't keep up with it much anymore.  I like Lebron James, just don't like the way he did the Cavs.  

Why is James anymore hungry than last yr?

It's funny how the couple Heat fans here love their team that is loaded with superstars yet wanna bash the Yankees for having a roster full of superstars.

The Heat can't take the heat in the finals will smolder like last yr.

It's OK TJL, you can admit, that Miami just sucks in most sports. Hey I heard ya'll still a great water poplo team.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Uhh, I don't like the Knicks.  I think Lin was fun to watch but I do not like the knicks.
> 
> My favorite NBA team was the Bulls back when I was in high school. I don't keep up with it much anymore.  I like Lebron James, just don't like the way he did the Cavs.
> 
> ...



Been rooting for the Heat since the T. Hardaway days.

Where am I bashing the Yankees again?  I'm a Braves fan...I only hate on the Phillies and the Marlins (may their stadium sink to the pits of hades)


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 3, 2012)

love me some Association, especially come playoff time. Big hawks fan but their performance tuesday night was AWFUL for the last 10 minutes. 
Can't find any reason myself to believe the Heat won't roll through it all. If the Lakers can keep up their pace, it will be a fun series...but if the heat keep taking care of business, i don't see anyone beating them.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 3, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> love me some Association, especially come playoff time. Big hawks fan but their performance tuesday night was AWFUL for the last 10 minutes.
> Can't find any reason myself to believe the Heat won't roll through it all. If the Lakers can keep up their pace, it will be a fun series...but if the heat keep taking care of business, i don't see anyone beating them.




I agree on the Hawks Turkey... We watched the entire game and to this day, I have no idea how they lost that game.. Unreal....

They should be up 2-0 right now...  

Heat go up 3-0 tonight.  Bosh has flown back to Miami to be at his wives side for the birth of their child.  Good for him.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree on the Hawks Turkey... We watched the entire game and to this day, I have no idea how they lost that game.. Unreal....
> 
> They should be up 2-0 right now...
> 
> Heat go up 3-0 tonight.  Bosh has flown back to Miami to be at his wives side for the birth of their child.  Good for him.



Toyed with them in the first half and toasted them in the 2nd.


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

Spurs and Heat in finals


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

I pull for the Hawks and they would have made alot of noise in the playoffs this year,,if they were healthy.  They have played well but cant get past the elite teams w/o za za and Horford.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 4, 2012)

For those keeping up with the Knicks/Heat, this is awesome.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 4, 2012)

Lanier!

freakin a man! I know were missing Horford and Josh tonight really really bad, but we are playing terrible basketball. Take away the last 3 minutes tonight and hawks look like crap. maybe OT will work in our favor with all the old men on the Celtics wore out. Also i think were missing Pachulia's intensity and FIRE as much as Horford's skills.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 4, 2012)




----------



## golffreak (May 5, 2012)

I really don't care who wins. As long as it's not Miami.


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I really don't care who wins. As long as it's not Miami.




I kind of like Miami. Oh an the Heat too!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 5, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I really don't care who wins. As long as it's not Miami.



Your gonna be disappointed.   

Lebron is on a mission..

Deal with it.


----------



## golffreak (May 5, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Your gonna be disappointed.
> 
> Lebron is on a mission..
> 
> Deal with it.



I won't lose any sleep either way.


----------



## emusmacker (May 5, 2012)

Yep the same mission he has been on since joining the NBA.  Every player wants a championship. And while Lebron is one of the best players on the court, the heat will not win it.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

Heat will end the series today.    Knicks are done done done...

Then get a little break...


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep the same mission he has been on since joining the NBA.  Every player wants a championship. And while Lebron is one of the best players on the court, the heat will not win it.



The Heat will win it.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

Where are all the Mavs fans from last year.  They got swept. Already out.   4-0.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The Heat will win it.



The only team that will test them is OKC.    IF they meet the Heat in the finals, that will be a great series...  Durant has a great team around him...


----------



## golffreak (May 6, 2012)

Lanier, I'm just curious, have you always been a Heat fan? How did you end up being a fan?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

golffreak said:


> Lanier, I'm just curious, have you always been a Heat fan? How did you end up being a fan?



No.  I just want to see Lebron and Wade win it.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I really don't care who wins. As long as it's not Miami.


----------



## golffreak (May 6, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> No.  I just want to see Lebron and Wade win it.



Gotcha.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

Miami is all sizzle and no steak.  I don't think win it all this year and I sure don't think they'll just cruise.  I sure hope they don't anyway.  Definitely not my kind of team.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Where are all the Mavs fans from last year.  They got swept. Already out.   4-0.



Not a Mavs fan here.  I rooted for them last year because I like Dirk and Jason Kidd.  Jason Terry too.  That and I can't stand Lebron and all the Miami bandwagon stuff.  "We gone win championships.  Not one, not two, not three, not four..."  Good Lord.  Zip it up and play.  Don't tell me about it.

I'm a Hawks fan but doubt they'll go far.  So I'm rooting for whoever will knock off Miami.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 6, 2012)

Didn't see that one coming today. Oh well, just a speed bump in the road...  LOL

Back to Miami...  Good win for the Knicks...   3-1 till Wednesday


----------



## tjl1388 (May 6, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Didn't see that one coming today. Oh well, just a speed bump in the road...  LOL
> 
> Back to Miami...  Good win for the Knicks...   3-1 till Wednesday



Didn't want to get cold between series waiting.....plus tickets pay for salaries.


----------



## emusmacker (May 7, 2012)

The Celtics will knock em off.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 7, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The Celtics will knock em off.








Mods, if this is not family friendly please remove. I thought it was quite appropriate.


----------



## emusmacker (May 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Mods, if this is not family friendly please remove. I thought it was quite appropriate.



LOL, dillusional fans.....i love em.  Miami fans and Atlanta fans are all the same.   High hopes but used to failure.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 8, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, dillusional fans.....i love em.  Miami fans and Atlanta fans are all the same.   High hopes but used to failure.



Then how about naming the teams that have your support and show us your true colors.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Then how about naming the teams that have your support and show us your true colors.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 9, 2012)

The Hawks pulled one out last night.  Celtics are still up 3-2 but a win is a win..


----------



## tjl1388 (May 9, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Then how about naming the teams that have your support and show us your true colors.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 9, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> For those keeping up with the Knicks/Heat, this is awesome.



Thats funny


----------



## LanierSpots (May 9, 2012)

Good night Knicks.  Enjoy your offseason.   Next victim is the pacers..

Heat win 4-1.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Good night Knicks.  Enjoy your offseason.   Next victim is the pacers..
> 
> Heat win 4-1.



The Heat looked absolutely bored playing that game last night. 

Indiana should put up more of a fight.


----------



## bnew17 (May 10, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> The Heat looked absolutely bored playing that game last night.
> 
> Indiana should put up more of a fight.



Yeah they did. Knicks had way too many injuries to give the Heat a competitive series. I think the heat will run through the pacers just like the knicks. Then it will get interesting.


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2012)

I personally hope the Bulls make it.  And I don't dislike Miami, but I also feel like there are better teams out there. The East is weak compared to the West.

Maybe Miami should start up a shuffle board team, most of the teams from there are BORING.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2012)

Spots why are you such a Heat fan?


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 10, 2012)

I don't really follow the NBA...but Barkley has it right when he says the Hawks are turrible.  They should have traded joe johnson and josh smith when they were marketable.  It is obvious the core of the team is not playoff caliber.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I personally hope the Bulls make it.  And I don't dislike Miami, but I also feel like there are better teams out there. The East is weak compared to the West.
> 
> Maybe Miami should start up a shuffle board team, most of the teams from there are BORING.



You need to change your screen name to emuDODGER....

Way to avoid the question.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 10, 2012)

hawk a loogie hawks...


----------



## LanierSpots (May 10, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> hawk a loogie hawks...



They could not have played the end of that game any worse.  What a total fail after they were up by 3 late.   Thats two games they should have won that they gave to the Celtics


Oh well.    4-2 Celtics.  Hawks are eliminated..


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 10, 2012)

Once again the Atlanta Hawks punch me and the few fans they have left in the gut. I'm so tired of Josh Smith taking terrible shots late in games. Maybe next year......
is this what it feels like to be a bulldog fan?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Spots why are you such a Heat fan?



I was a Lebron fan since he came out of high school.   I am more of a Lebron fan than a Heat fan but Wade is a beast too.  I would like to see them win it all this year.    They are by far the best team.



So we have


Celtics vs Sixers
Heat vs Pacers

Should be interesting


----------



## tjl1388 (May 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I personally hope the Bulls make it.



Ummmm.....


----------



## riprap (May 10, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Ummmm.....



He really goes out on a limb when he picks his teams and favorites. Jordan, Earnhardt, Yankees...


----------



## tjl1388 (May 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> He really goes out on a limb when he picks his teams and favorites. Jordan, Earnhardt, Yankees...



I'll say this, 99% of the folks on here root for their team through thick or thin and I applaud them for it.  


Some love the comfortable ride on the bandwagon.


----------



## emusmacker (May 11, 2012)

Ok, TJL and rippy, I liked the bulls when Jordan [plyed, I played basketball then and watched it alot more. Plus Jordan was AMAZING and it was awesome to watch him school those other guys.  I was more of a Jordan fan than Bulls, and even rooted for the WashingtonBullets/Wizards when he played for them too. So I just kinda stuck with the Bulls. I really don't have a set favorite in the NBA, to me it's boring and lame. Lebron is a beast, and I like Blake Griffith too. But as far as a favorite, NAH. It would be interesting to see the spurs and the Heat in the finals though.

I just don't like the way that everyone assumes the heat will win the tilte just becaus ethe have Wade, and Lebron.  If they lose this yr, then what will be the excuse?  I got tired of folks trying to compare Lebron James to Michael Jordan his rookie season in the NBA. They are 2 totally different style of plyers.

As far as the bandwagon.... Hmmm, let's see.  Yep I'm a Yankees fan.  I could see how a Miami or Atlanta fan could say I'm a bandwagoner( even if I have liked them since I was a kid).  The Oakland Raiders...Yep VERY strong arguement there.  Kevin Harvick...Again yep good one.  UGA bulldogs...again very good arguement.

Seems if I was a bandwagon fan I would like the Heat, or Lakers in NBA.
The Patriots or giants in the NFL.

Jimmie Johnson, or Tony Stewart in NASCAR.

Alabama crimson Tide in college football.

why does a person have to be a bandwagoner because their team wins and others suck. I commend those true Falcon fans, Braves fans, Dale Jr fans, I really do.  And I feel real sorry for those few MIami fans, it's sad and I can't help but feel sorry for them.

Donb't hate just because your teams suck.  I like the Raiders in the NFL, and it was after they had won their superbowls too.  soooo, keep on struggling little ones, the short bus will be around in a little while to get ya'll.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> keep on struggling little ones, the short bus will be around in a little while to get ya'll.



You would know the schedule.... your driving.



You root for the Yankees, Raiders...after they won Superbowls, and the Jordan era Bulls?  Nope...no bandwagon there.

You root for those teams and you feel sorry for Miami fans?  THAT is hillarious.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 11, 2012)

Lebron James wins his third MVP.   Congrats Lebron.  Lets finish this thing  



http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...-heat-lebron-james-announced-nba-mvp-saturday


----------



## emusmacker (May 11, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> You would know the schedule.... your driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh the Yankees never won a super bowl. 

Now that's hilarious.

I liked the Yankees when I was a kid playing baseball. I always wanted to play in the Yankee Stadium. You know where alot of the legends played.  I just stuck with em. I would sit in school and listen to one of my teachers who was a very rabid baseball fan that collected cards. He would tell stories of the heroics that the older players did. So it kinda just fueled my desire.  As for the Raiders, there are several teams that have more superbowls and more recent superbowls. I liked Joe Montana as a QB and I think he was the best to ever suit up, but I wasn't a 49 er fan.  Same way with the Cowboys, if I was a bandwgon fan, I would have rooted for the 49ers, then the Cowboys.

You're right I do drive the short bus, but that's better than riding in the front seat.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 13, 2012)

Miami Heat go up 1-0 today in the east semi's.   

Wade and Lebron pretty much handles them by theirselves.  Bosh went out with what looked like a strained abdomen.   Hope he is ok.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 14, 2012)

Bib blow to the Heat today.  Chris Bosh out for the remainder of the playoffs with a strained abdomen....      Others will have to step up.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 14, 2012)

im expecting an OKcity V. Miami finals for the next couple 2 or 3 years.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> im expecting an OKcity V. Miami finals for the next couple 2 or 3 years.




I think you are right TT.  The Heat could struggle with OKC this year with Bosch out.....       We will see


----------



## tjl1388 (May 15, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think you are right TT.  The Heat could struggle with OKC this year with Bosch out.....       We will see



I want no part of what the Thunder are handing out right now. If they play like they did last night Miami WITH Bosh would be destroyed.

Boston without Bosh worries me but OKC is playing possesed at the moment.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 15, 2012)

Don't overlook the Spurs and my boy TP.


----------



## emusmacker (May 15, 2012)

The Spurs will win the West, but either way, the heat will go down   A G A I N.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> but OKC is playing possesed at the moment.



and dang they are young. Durant is unguardable at times. he's like a fast Dirk with a quick first step. shoot 3 balls, and play down low.


----------



## riprap (May 15, 2012)

Not 1 not 2 I mean 2 missed free throws from the MVP. Tied 1-1.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> Not 1 not 2 I mean 2 missed free throws from the MVP. Tied 1-1.




Clutch misses by Wade and MVP last night hurt them...   They did not need to lose at home.   Now we will see what kind of guts they have..

1-1 back to Indiana...


----------



## tjl1388 (May 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> Not 1 not 2 I mean 2 missed free throws from the MVP. Tied 1-1.



The one thing that drives me and most Heat fans crazy is that down in the 4th quarter Lebron passes the ball. Indiana was in a small lineup.  All Lebron has to do is drive to the basket and he 100% scores or gets fouls.

No way D.Wade needs to be taking those shots.

And Chalmers for three to tie the game??  Really??


----------



## riprap (May 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> The one thing that drives me and most Heat fans crazy is that down in the 4th quarter Lebron passes the ball. Indiana was in a small lineup.  All Lebron has to do is drive to the basket and he 100% scores or gets fouls.
> 
> No way D.Wade needs to be taking those shots.
> 
> And Chalmers for three to tie the game??  Really??



Wade took a horrible shot. Both teams missed free throws. That didn't seem to happen with the superstars of yesteryear.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> The one thing that drives me and most Heat fans crazy is that down in the 4th quarter Lebron passes the ball. Indiana was in a small lineup.  All Lebron has to do is drive to the basket and he 100% scores or gets fouls.
> 
> No way D.Wade needs to be taking those shots.
> 
> And Chalmers for three to tie the game??  Really??



That's why Lebron is the ARod of the NBA.


----------



## emusmacker (May 16, 2012)

That's why Lebron should never be compared with the greatest ever, Michael Jordan.


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

For once I have to agree with Eddie.

Jordan was the greatest basketball player ever!


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 17, 2012)

If the heat don't get their crap together they won't have to worry about OkCity. Indiana is trying to take em out to the wood shed right now.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 17, 2012)

Wow that was a hot mess.

Heat are in big trouble now.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Wow that was a hot mess.
> 
> Heat are in big trouble now.



and whether right or not (i don't follow the heat that much)  but Erik Spoelstra will be on the first train out of Miami if they lose in the 2nd round to the pacers. Watching Pat Riley during the game, he doesn't look real pleased.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 17, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> and whether right or not (i don't follow the heat that much)  but Erik Spoelstra will be on the first train out of Miami if they lose in the 2nd round to the pacers. Watching Pat Riley during the game, he doesn't look real pleased.



Agreed, it was rough.


----------



## golffreak (May 17, 2012)

That was ugly. They are in big trouble.


----------



## sleeze (May 17, 2012)

Something was wrong with Wade tonight.  I did see  him exchange some words with Spoestra.  He did have a horrible shooting night also. But something else is wrong, maybe he is favoring a injury, I dunno. His head was not in the game at all.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 18, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> If the heat don't get their crap together they won't have to worry about OkCity. Indiana is trying to take em out to the wood shed right now.







Spanked


----------



## dark horse (May 18, 2012)

Lebron James wilts in the final 5 minutes of every important game I have personally ever watched.  It is a fatal flaw that is VERY seldom overcome by any athlete.


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## golffreak (May 18, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> The one thing that drives me and most Heat fans crazy is that down in the 4th quarter Lebron passes the ball. Indiana was in a small lineup.  All Lebron has to do is drive to the basket and he 100% scores or gets fouls.
> 
> No way D.Wade needs to be taking those shots.
> 
> And Chalmers for three to tie the game??  Really??



Lebron has always been criticized for not being aggressive in the 4th quarter. It's almost like he has zero confidence.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 18, 2012)

Lebron did not play stellar last night but if you watched the game at all you would know that the biggest issue last night was D. Wade.  Not Lebron..


----------



## Duff (May 18, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> and whether right or not (i don't follow the heat that much)  but Erik Spoelstra will be on the first train out of Miami if they lose in the 2nd round to the pacers. Watching Pat Riley during the game, he doesn't look real pleased.



For good reason. Phil Jackson would win 75 games with that team. That is, if the players wanted to win 75 games


----------



## emusmacker (May 18, 2012)

I think the real problem os Bosh being gone. They seem like they can't win without him.  And just think, Lebron gets all the attention and credit. Hmmm


----------



## golffreak (May 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Lebron did not play stellar last night but if you watched the game at all you would know that the biggest issue last night was D. Wade.  Not Lebron..



You didn't have to watch the game to know that Lebron's fourth quarter play in the playoffs has been questioned his entire career.


----------



## emusmacker (May 18, 2012)

And just think, he's labeled as the greatest player in the game today.   some would argue that Kobe is the best.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 20, 2012)

Heat win game 4.  Lebron goes off with 40 points, 18 rebounds and 9 assists.    Wade back now.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> some would argue that Kobe is the best.



And some would argue that your a bandwagon fan who roots for whomever he sees fit depending on who's winning what.


But what do they know...


----------



## LanierSpots (May 21, 2012)

Spurs are cruising right now...      


Could the conference finals be this

Spurs vs Thunder

Celtics vs Heat or Pacers (Probably the most unknown)


----------



## emusmacker (May 22, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> And some would argue that your a bandwagon fan who roots for whomever he sees fit depending on who's winning what.
> 
> 
> But what do they know...



UHHH OOKK little one. 

You got me, only thing is I really don't know who to root for right now tho. I mean the Celtics are good, the Pacers are good, and the Heat are good.   dang TJL, I can't figure out which wagon to jump on.  Maybe I could do like you and hop on the Lebron Wagon. 

Nahhh I'll just go with my gut and say that the Spurs will win it all.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2012)

I'm rooting for the Thunder.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 22, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm rooting for the Thunder.



They look like the best team right now.  


And its not even close.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> They look like the best team right now.
> 
> 
> And its not even close.



They've gotta be scaring people.  I think the core of that team's oldest player is 23.  That is unreal.  

They are just gonna get better.  One thing I'm glad to see is that the Laker dynasty seems to be over.  I can not stand Kobe.  Great player, but a jackass of the first order.


----------



## riprap (May 22, 2012)

I think anyone on this forum could coach the Heat and they would be in the same situation.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 22, 2012)

Heat look awesome so far tonight.   Glad to see them back on track.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 22, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I can't figure out which wagon to jump on.  Maybe I could do like you and hop on the Lebron Wagon.
> 
> Nahhh I'll just go with my gut and say that the Spurs will win it all.



Except I've been rooting for the Heat since the Glen Rice days.


----------



## emusmacker (May 22, 2012)

I liked Glen Rice, he was a great ball player.  Dang man, bout forgot about him.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 23, 2012)

The Heat just ran through the Pacers last night.   This series should be over in two days..

Heat by 35 last night.

Heat lead 3-2


----------



## tjl1388 (May 23, 2012)

When the Heat play like that I think only OKC can stand in their way.

The OKC/Spurs series is going to be a slugfest.  Cant wait!!


----------



## bnew17 (May 23, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I liked Glen Rice, he was a great ball player.  Dang man, bout forgot about him.



He was one heck of a shooter!


----------



## bnew17 (May 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> I think anyone on this forum could coach the Heat and they would be in the same situation.



Your right. Heck they dont really even need a coach. They dont listen to him or respect him. Evidenced by Wades and Lebrons actions the past few years.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 23, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Your right. Heck they dont really even need a coach. They dont listen to him or respect him. Evidenced by Wades and Lebrons actions the past few years.





LeBrons Actions?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 24, 2012)

Heat send the Pacers on vacation.  Win series 4-2 on the D.Wade show tonight.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 24, 2012)

Your locker room is that way Indiana....

Bye...


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 25, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> They dont listen to him or respect him. Evidenced by Wades and Lebrons actions the past few years.



not really a heat fan but what has Lebron and Dwade done the last few years to show that they don't listen or respect their coach?


----------



## bnew17 (May 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> not really a heat fan but what has Lebron and Dwade done the last few years to show that they don't listen or respect their coach?



the countless times ive seen them argue with spoelstra on court. things they say in the media. did you not see the latest on court arguement with wade and spoelstra the other day?


----------



## bnew17 (May 25, 2012)

Check out the "closeout" pants wade wore after the game last night. Him and lebron are pretty funny.

LeBron: "Dang, for real, those are closeout pants? And the finger sleeve?"

Wade: "You gotta coordinate."

LeBron: "You look like Eddie Murphy in the '80s."

Wade: "Eddie Murphy wishes he looked like me."


----------



## LanierSpots (May 28, 2012)

Game one tonight between the Heat and Celtics. This game could set the stage for the series...   

Heat still without Chris Bosh.   If they can beat the Celtics, not sure they could handle either team in the west without Bosh..


----------



## emusmacker (May 28, 2012)

looks like the refs are paid off by the heat.  The "blocked" shot on Rondo from Lebron was a foul.  Lebron's elbow hit Rondo in the head.  But oh well, when the refs are on your side, you can't lose.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> looks like the refs are paid off by the heat.  The "blocked" shot on Rondo from Lebron was a foul.  Lebron's elbow hit Rondo in the head.  But oh well, when the refs are on your side, you can't lose.




Cool comments...  


Heat 1-0


----------



## tjl1388 (May 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> looks like the refs are paid off by the heat.  The "blocked" shot on Rondo from Lebron was a foul.  Lebron's elbow hit Rondo in the head.  But oh well, when the refs are on your side, you can't lose.











Ok.... I relent, we'll give you the two foul shots.

Be careful, you'll tip that bandwagon over with all the tears.

And you still lost by a dozen....


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> looks like the refs are paid off by the heat.  The "blocked" shot on Rondo from Lebron was a foul.  Lebron's elbow hit Rondo in the head.  But oh well, when the refs are on your side, you can't lose.



You're a celtics fan now???


----------



## sleeze (May 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> looks like the refs are paid off by the heat.  The "blocked" shot on Rondo from Lebron was a foul.  Lebron's elbow hit Rondo in the head.  But oh well, when the refs are on your side, you can't lose.[/QUOTE
> 
> As many dumb calls that Pierce gets when driving to the lane,esp. In Boston. I was glad the refs didnt blow there whistle just because he drove the lane. I get sick of it. And KG with his holding while setting screens.
> With or without the refs help the Heat will win the series.  They are on another level when compared to the Celtics. And im gonna enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 30, 2012)

Are the Spurs going to lose a single playoff game???  Man they are rolling, OKC sure isn't scaring them!


----------



## tjl1388 (May 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are the Spurs going to lose a single playoff game???  Man they are rolling, OKC sure isn't scaring them!



I want to see how OKC reacts at home.  The Spurs are for real though. Not sure who can stop them.


Emu will be along shortly to continue to profess his love for them.....


----------



## LanierSpots (May 30, 2012)

Spurs are kIng right now


----------



## emusmacker (May 30, 2012)

I really don't have a favorite team. I like different players.

I like Lebron James, I like Kevin Garnett, i like Tim Duncan, and a few others.

I like the way the OKC is playing, and the Heat are fun to watch. I just never have liked the Heat.  And I also get tired of hearing about Lebron, and Wade.  The way they are talked about, it makes one wonder who can stop em.  All the while, the Spurs, have won evry single game they played in the play offs.

I have no problem with rooting for your home team, or your favorite, but other TJL, how many Heat fans were on here before Lebron and Wade?


----------



## emusmacker (May 30, 2012)

SOOO, you gonna tell me that Rondo wasn't fouled by Wade in overtime?  Even the slow motion replay showed it, but I don't expect you to admit it TJL, and yes, Rondo would have been to the line to sink 2 FT's and it would  've made a differnce.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2012)

2-0 Heat.   Tomorrow may be Boston's only chance to win.  If they dont win game 3, I believe the Heat will sweep them.   

Rondo had the game of his life last night but it still was not enough.   They are getting down now and if the home time crowd can't get them up tomorrow, game 4 will be their last...

Great game last night.   Very competitive but the Heat just have the better weapons..


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

So who wins a Heat-Spurs matchup? 

Spurs are dominating and the Heat has all the talent. 

Let the speculation begin...


----------



## tjl1388 (May 31, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> SOOO, you gonna tell me that Rondo wasn't fouled by Wade in overtime?  Even the slow motion replay showed it, but I don't expect you to admit it TJL, and yes, Rondo would have been to the line to sink 2 FT's and it would  've made a differnce.



No idea. I went to bed at the start of OT.

I do know this much that much like football a foul can be called on every play and other than my team's loss to Ohio St. (mostly just to bug Snook) many years back I choose to man up and not to whine about every single one of them.

Post up you address Emu, Sams has a great deal on Kleenex this week. I'll send you a case.


----------



## bnew17 (May 31, 2012)

Great game last night. What was lebron thinking settling for a fade away jumper when Rondo's guarding him  Huge no call on Rondo's layup when Wade smacked him in the face resulting in a fast break layup. That was the turning point in OT. I think that was Bostons best chance at stealing a game. They will get swept now IMO


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Great game last night. What was lebron thinking settling for a fade away jumper when Rondo's guarding him  Huge no call on Rondo's layup when Wade smacked him in the face resulting in a fast break layup. That was the turning point in OT. I think that was Bostons best chance at stealing a game. They will get swept now IMO



Yeah I don't know what they were thinking there.  That cost the Celtics the game.


----------



## sleeze (May 31, 2012)

Heat will win the series,,,,but the C's are going back to Boston to win game three.

Watch how Pierce will be living off the foul line in Boston.


----------



## emusmacker (May 31, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Great game last night. What was lebron thinking settling for a fade away jumper when Rondo's guarding him  Huge no call on Rondo's layup when Wade smacked him in the face resulting in a fast break layup. That was the turning point in OT. I think that was Bostons best chance at stealing a game. They will get swept now IMO



No, I'm the only one that saw that foul.  Tjl will send you kleenex's. I agree it was a turning point.  Say what you want, the Celtics gave the heat a scare. And no I don't think even the heat can stop the spurs.  Time for a meltdown from the heat.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> That cost the Celtics the game.




No it didn't

One non foul call did not cost them the game.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 31, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> No, I'm the only one that saw that foul.  Tjl will send you kleenex's. I agree it was a turning point.  Say what you want, the Celtics gave the heat a scare. And no I don't think even the heat can stop the spurs.  Time for a meltdown from the heat.



I love how you argue over a foul that at the most would have resulted in 3 points...yet the C's lost by 4.

People that argue about foul calls, flags, refs, etc. are people who simply haven't come to grip with the fact that the team they root for (or many teams in Emu's case) was simply outmatched and beaten by superior coaching, talent, or a combination of both.

When reality catches up with them they will quickly realize just how pathetic they sound.

Carry on with the cry fest.....


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So who wins a Heat-Spurs matchup?
> 
> Spurs are dominating and the Heat has all the talent.
> 
> Let the speculation begin...



Without Bosh, I think the Spurs would be tough for the Heat to beat.  With him, its a heads up match up.

Spurs are rolling right now.  I really don't think anyone can beat them


----------



## tjl1388 (May 31, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Without Bosh, I think the Spurs would be tough for the Heat to beat.  With him, its a heads up match up.
> 
> Spurs are rolling right now.  I really don't think anyone can beat them



Agreed on all points.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> No it didn't
> 
> One non foul call did not cost them the game.



It was a HUGE turning point...additionally, the Heat shot 47 free throws last night.  The Celtics shot 29.

So maybe a lot of non foul calls cost them the game.  

I don't care who wins, but that foul turned out to be a 4 pt difference as the heat scored an easy basket on a fast break immediately after.  That was with the game tied and 1:35 left.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> It was a HUGE turning point...additionally, the Heat shot 47 free throws last night.  The Celtics shot 29.
> 
> So maybe a lot of non foul calls cost them the game.
> 
> I don't care who wins, but that foul turned out to be a 4 pt difference as the heat scored an easy basket on a fast break immediately after.  That was with the game tied and 1:35 left.




There is no way you can predict what would have happened if they called the foul.  And it was a foul.  But what would have happened if they called all the fouls they missed? 
The game would have changed.

The Heat are a much better team than the Celtics right now.  The Celtics will be lucky to win more than one game..

There is nothing that the refs or fans or Celtics can do about it


----------



## tjl1388 (May 31, 2012)

Just on a side note Lanier. 

Your avatar is easily one of the best albums of all time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> There is no way you can predict what would have happened if they called the foul.  And it was a foul.  But what would have happened if they called all the fouls they missed?
> The game would have changed.
> 
> The Heat are a much better team than the Celtics right now.  The Celtics will be lucky to win more than one game..
> ...



You can't predict it, but it was a turning point.  Anyway, I really don't care what happens in that series.  The Spurs are getting it handed to them tonight, OKC by 20 near the end of the third.  I haven't been able to watch any of it though.


----------



## emusmacker (May 31, 2012)

Ok then please don't ever post anything about a bad call in any sports, especially football.  

I don't care who wins, and I do believe the Heat is a slightly better team, they are much younger. It will be interesting to see the Heat aginst the Spurs. 

Remember TJL, no posts about bad calls EVER, even obvious ones in any sport.   Also remember that a bad call can't change the game, at least according to Laney and TJ.  Am I right?


----------



## ACguy (May 31, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Without Bosh, I think the Spurs would be tough for the Heat to beat.  With him, its a heads up match up.
> 
> Spurs are rolling right now.  I really don't think anyone can beat them



I hope your right . I think the nba would prefer to have OC vs Miami.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Just on a side note Lanier.
> 
> Your avatar is easily one of the best albums of all time.




Thanks TJ.....   One of my all time favorites...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 1, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ok then please don't ever post anything about a bad call in any sports, especially football.
> 
> I don't care who wins, and I do believe the Heat is a slightly better team, they are much younger. It will be interesting to see the Heat aginst the Spurs.
> 
> Remember TJL, no posts about bad calls EVER, even obvious ones in any sport.   Also remember that a bad call can't change the game, at least according to Laney and TJ.  Am I right?



Number one, you will never tell me what I can and can't do.

Number two, you do do it ALL the time.

I'm just tired of your whining.  You sound like a three year old with your belly aching.  You do nothing but pick on Miami teams and harp the praises of the latest and greatest team you feel the need to support.  Pick a team and support them.....in other words.... grow spine.


----------



## riprap (Jun 1, 2012)

Anybody have any issues with the sound a few games ago on ESPN. The crowd noise and such were drowning out the announcers.(not that it mattered) I would rather see the games on TNT. I always thought NBC did the best job with the Finals. Can't beat Marv, who cares if he likes dresses.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Number one, you will never tell me what I can and can't do.
> 
> Number two, you do do it ALL the time.
> 
> I'm just tired of your whining.  You sound like a three year old with your belly aching.  You do nothing but pick on Miami teams and harp the praises of the latest and greatest team you feel the need to support.  Pick a team and support them.....in other words.... grow spine.



Umm if you have read any of my posts, you would know who my teams are. seriously are you S  L  O  W?  I don't hate on Miami teams, I just get tired of hearing how great the Heat are now that Lebron and Wade are together. And if they don't win it this yr, then next yr those same dillusional folks will again say how awesome and great they are.  And the sad part, many folks will believe them.

I'm the type guy that likes to see how great a team is, not hear how great a team is.   Before the season ever started the basketballs gurus had the Heat winning it all. And then when Lebron left Cleveland and joined the Heat, it was referred to as the dream team.  Like I say, put up or shut up.   Nothing wrong with being a fan, but as a fan sometimes you gotta be realistic.  If Lebron was sooo great then why couldn't he win a championship in Cleveland?  Not taking anything away from him, he's truly one of the greates players out there today. But to act like the Heat are gonna all of a sudden start a dynasty cause Lebron is there now is kinda idiotic and childish.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2012)

Big win by the Celts last night.  It really was not as close as the score.  Boston busted out in the 2nd half...  I had a feeling they would win game 3 once they got home.  I bet Miami will win Sunday night then finish them off at home.

Rondo is a stud.  No doubt.    

2-1


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 2, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Umm if you have read any of my posts, you would know who my teams are. seriously are you S  L  O  W?  I don't hate on Miami teams, I just get tired of hearing how great the Heat are now that Lebron and Wade are together. And if they don't win it this yr, then next yr those same dillusional folks will again say how awesome and great they are.  And the sad part, many folks will believe them.
> 
> I'm the type guy that likes to see how great a team is, not hear how great a team is.   Before the season ever started the basketballs gurus had the Heat winning it all. And then when Lebron left Cleveland and joined the Heat, it was referred to as the dream team.  Like I say, put up or shut up.   Nothing wrong with being a fan, but as a fan sometimes you gotta be realistic.  If Lebron was sooo great then why couldn't he win a championship in Cleveland?  Not taking anything away from him, he's truly one of the greates players out there today. But to act like the Heat are gonna all of a sudden start a dynasty cause Lebron is there now is kinda idiotic and childish.



Man you make me want to get banned.....

I hope I never log on intoxicated.  Might be the end of me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Man you make me want to get banned.....
> 
> I hope I never log on intoxicated.  Might be the end of me.


----------



## riprap (Jun 2, 2012)

The Spurs and Thunder look like they are playing pro bball. The east looks like street ball.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Man you make me want to get banned.....
> 
> I hope I never log on intoxicated.  Might be the end of me.



LOL, go ahead. I dare you.

You take this internet jargon WAAYY too serious man.  I see you're about to cry and bust a blood vessel, so I'll just conclude with this. 

The Heat will not win the championship, and Lebron will have to wait another yr. He's not the greatest and I feel the Spurs to show the Heat what real Heat is.  

So Tjl, just keep taking your pics and relax. It's only the internet. besides, there's an option on here where you can Block my posts, if they irritate you that much then block me. 

Talk about a cry baby, gees.  Typical Miami fan, just can't take the HEAT.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, go ahead. I dare you.
> 
> You take this internet jargon WAAYY too serious man.  I see you're about to cry and bust a blood vessel, so I'll just conclude with this.
> 
> ...



Calling me names while you whine about refs, and only support the "popular teams" all the while having no spine to support any teams of your own is quite hilarious actually. 

I imagine it's quite lonely as the driver of the bandwagon. 


I just count you as just another Heat hater.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 3, 2012)

Big win by the thunder last night. 2-2.   Getting interesting.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Calling me names while you whine about refs, and only support the "popular teams" all the while having no spine to support any teams of your own is quite hilarious actually.
> 
> I imagine it's quite lonely as the driver of the bandwagon.
> 
> ...



First off, go buy that kleenex you found on sale at Sam's

Secondly,  just so you'll know.  please read SLOWLY so you may comprehend.

Baseball- New York Yankees
NFL- Oakland Raiders
NASCAR-Kevin Harvick
NBA-Since I've said before that I really don't have a cetrtain team but I like different players for different teams, but if I have to Choose it would be the Chicago Bulls
College Football-UGA
College Basketball-North Carolina Tarheels

Out of those teams please Tell me how I'm a bandwagon fan. Your only lil arguement is the Yankees.

Just to help you out on what a bandwagoners picks would be.
Baseball-Giants or whoever won last world series.
NFL-Giants or Patriots( Maybe Colts)
NASCAR- Jimmie Johnson, Jeff Gordon( Both of which I dispise)
NBA-Lakers
College Football- Bama, Lsu, Fla.( any tonher team besides UGA)
College Basketball- Kentucky

Notice how the bandwagoners team are WINNERS. I like Oakland- Been a LOOONNNGGG time since they were prominent, hard to support the bandwagon statement
Kevin HArvick- Been driving for 12 yr and no Championship, again weak on the bandwagon arguement
NBA- Been a LOONNGG time since the Bulls have been a factor too HUH.

So keep struggling picture boy but you're getting weaker by the minute.

Call me a Heat hater if you wish, that's fine. I don't hate em, just hate how they are automatically given the championship by the experts before season ever starts, but I know you would find that hard to understand.

Tjl, I really do feel bad for you, being a Miami fan, I mean I didn't even know Miami still had any sports team, whether college or Pro.  Do they?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2012)

Celtics/Heat highly anticipated game 4 starts in 10 minutes.  Let's see what King James brings tonight.  I think my favorite player in this series is Rondo, he can play some ball.

I got the celtics winning this one.  They know this is a must win game and that place is going to be rocking.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2012)

Heat are getting WAXED in the first.  Thinking about it more, I really had no problems with Lebron until "the decision", imagine if Peyton Manning had done something like that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rondo's game is unstoppable right now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> ", imagine if Peyton Manning had done something like that.



Nobody would have cared.


Heat made a small run at the end of the half.  Down by 14.  Everything is going in for the Celtics right now.   If that continues in the second, we go back to Miami tied..


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 3, 2012)

wow..that was a woodshed beating first half. i guess Doc Rivers decision to not practice on the off day was a good one.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 3, 2012)

heat chipped away at the lead in the 3rd. should be a good ending!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 4, 2012)

Big win for Celtics.   Miami came back from a 18 point deficit and took them to overtime but just didn't get the job done

Back to Miami tomorrow night.   Sports casters think Miami is now in trouble but I think they are going to spank Boston after how this game went down...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great comeback but Lebron on the bench was just to much to keep up with.

Rumor is Bosh may be back for game 5.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 4, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Calling me names while you whine about refs, and only support the "popular teams"



Wouldn't that be the Heat?

Personally I feel the Heat have the best one two punch in the league, but there's a huge dropoff after that.  They lost to the Mavs last year because the Mavs were the better team.

This is a problem that isn't going away anytime soon, since the Heat can't afford to put the pieces around the big three due to spending all the cap money getting Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 4, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Rondo's game is unstoppable right now.



Yeah, the biggest, glaring hole in his game is hitting a jumper.  That weakness is gone the last couple games.  If that keeps up, he'll remain unstoppable.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 5, 2012)

Big win by the Thunder last night. 

Might be watching a dominant team grow up to be unstoppable in this series.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Big win by the Thunder last night.
> 
> Might be watching a dominant team grow up to be unstoppable in this series.



Spurs made a good run at the end but OKC couldn't miss.


----------



## dark horse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lebron will be looking up the mountain at Durant for many years to come.  Durant rises as the pressure mounts, Lebron fades.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Big win by the Thunder last night.
> 
> Might be watching a dominant team grow up to be unstoppable in this series.



For their age, they are waaaay ahead of schedule.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 5, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> For their age, they are waaaay ahead of schedule.



The issue they are going to have is contracts.  They can't afford to keep all three together after next year.

Of course who cares about that now, they are a blast to watch righ now.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't really like either team in the East finals but these have been some great games. This game tonight has been a hard fought back and forth fight tonight.


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2012)

The real superstars hit the BIG shots. Celtics money from the foul line. Would like to see them wrap it up in Boston.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 5, 2012)

I have came to the conclusion that the East champion will be the sacrificial lamb.

The spurs or okc will wipe the floor clean with the east champion whoever that will be.book it


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 5, 2012)

Geaux celtics beat dem heat punks


----------



## sleeze (Jun 6, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> Geaux celtics beat dem heat punks



Lol , cause the c's are not punks?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 6, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I have came to the conclusion that the East champion will be the sacrificial lamb.
> 
> The spurs or okc will wipe the floor clean with the east champion whoever that will be.book it



I think you are probably right.   Miami just played sloppy last night.  Big leads dwindled away.   Somebody else has got to step up..   They are in a serious hole now...

Down 3-2 going back to Boston for one will be no easy task.  They are going on too many droughts when they are up..

Paul Pierce hit some clutch baskets last night.  As he has in the past.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 6, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> Geaux celtics beat dem heat punks



Any team with Garnett is the pot calling the kettle black for sure.

Great clutch play by the C's last night for sure.  Look forward to game 6, I don't imagine the Heat will go away quietly.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 6, 2012)

Will the Spurs (who just a week ago was thought of as a lock) be eliminated tonight or will they take it to game 7?

I don't feel like they will go willingly.  I see a game 7

9:00pm tip off


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 6, 2012)

this 3rd quarter may be the most exciting quarter of basketball we've seen in the whole playoffs.

and ill stand by the post i made earlier in this thread. OKC will win it all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> this 3rd quarter may be the most exciting quarter of basketball we've seen in the whole playoffs.
> 
> and ill stand by the post i made earlier in this thread. OKC will win it all.



You very well could be right.  I don't think anyone anticipated OKC taking 4 in a row from the Spurs..  Not after that winning streak.  Most of us were labeling the Spurs champs two weeks ago...

That was pretty dominating.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 7, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You very well could be right.  I don't think anyone anticipated OKC taking 4 in a row from the Spurs..  Not after that winning streak.  Most of us were labeling the Spurs champs two weeks ago...
> 
> That was pretty dominating.



i thought when durant came out he'd be pretty good. Never thought he'd really dominate the way he does. he is well beyond his 22 or 23 year of age. 48 minutes last night. liked when Coach Brooks said, "a couple times he looked over at me cause he was tired and needed a blow....i just looked back and said- you're 23 years old, you aren't coming out!"


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> i thought when durant came out he'd be pretty good. Never thought he'd really dominate the way he does. he is well beyond his 22 or 23 year of age. 48 minutes last night. liked when Coach Brooks said, "a couple times he looked over at me cause he was tired and needed a blow....i just looked back and said- you're 23 years old, you aren't coming out!"



That's awesome!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 7, 2012)

I didnt like the fact that the Spurs were riding a 20 game winning streak. Most people (in sports) know that usually following the highest of highs, is the lowest of lows. The fact that they lost 4 straight following 20 straight wins in not suprising at all to me. After watching all the games i think everybody agrees the best team won, even the Spurs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 7, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> I didnt like the fact that the Spurs were riding a 20 game winning streak. Most people (in sports) know that usually following the highest of highs, is the lowest of lows. The fact that they lost 4 straight following 20 straight wins in not suprising at all to me. After watching all the games i think everybody agrees the best team won, even the Spurs.



Good post!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> this 3rd quarter may be the most exciting quarter of basketball we've seen in the whole playoffs.
> 
> and ill stand by the post i made earlier in this thread. OKC will win it all.



U said Miami would win it all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

sleeze said:


> U said Miami would win it all.




I was the one who said that....

They still have a chance.

Albeit a very small one right now,.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think it matters who wins the East. OKC is the team to beat, and they are so young.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I don't think it matters who wins the East. OKC is the team to beat, and they are so young.



They are but they won't be together very long.  They are way over the limit on $$$$.    Soon, they will be broken down and the parts sold off


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

Game 6 about to tip off.  Time to see if Miami has any heart.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> That's awesome!!!



i heard another interview with him today and he said something to the effect of, "hey just a few years ago he was playing AAU ball and they'd play 3 games in a day...i knew if we win, he gets a couple more days off."


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

LeBron going off. 28 points in the first half.    So far.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 7, 2012)

Game 7 boys.  LeBron with 45.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 7, 2012)

I have watched James since he has been in the league, he had a look in his eyes this game that I have not seen. He took this team on his shoulders. And said lets go guys follow me. I have only seen this look and type of play with Kobe and the greatest Jordan.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 8, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I have watched James since he has been in the league, he had a look in his eyes this game that I have not seen. He took this team on his shoulders. And said lets go guys follow me. I have only seen this look and type of play with Kobe and the greatest Jordan.



This is why I have been hard on LeBron.  Guy has all the physical ability in the world, but he needs to be THAT guy on a consistent basis.  He wants to be the nice guy soooo bad that he actually handicaps his own game.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lebron can do this anytime he wants. Its a matter of how bad he wants it. Theres not a player in the league that can stop him. I too saw a look in his eyes and during his half time interview that i have not seen before. I think he is going to carry that mind set into Game 7 and take the Celtics to the wood shed, unfortunately.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got word I am headed to Miami to shoot game 7!!!!


Holla at your boy!!!  Giddy as a school girl!!!  Leaving in the am!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 8, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Lebron can do this anytime he wants. Its a matter of how bad he wants it. Theres not a player in the league that can stop him. I too saw a look in his eyes and during his half time interview that i have not seen before. I think he is going to carry that mind set into Game 7 and take the Celtics to the wood shed, unfortunately.



You never know with him, he may pass on taking the big shot tomorrow night.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 8, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I have watched James since he has been in the league, he had a look in his eyes this game that I have not seen. He took this team on his shoulders. And said lets go guys follow me. I have only seen this look and type of play with Kobe and the greatest Jordan.



Suckers!!!! I fell for it too many times with him thinking he finally got it.

As a Cleveland fan, I saw it too many times while he was in Cleveland. As a matter of fact, it happened in a playoff game when he scored like 30 points in the fourth quarter and after the game Barkley and clan said they had never seen a performance like that. Then he disappeared, and so did Cleveland from the playoffs. 

Doesn't mean he won't win it all, but I think history is a good teacher and until he does, I'll go with that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 8, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Suckers!!!! I fell for it too many times with him thinking he finally got it.
> 
> As a Cleveland fan, I saw it too many times while he was in Cleveland. As a matter of fact, it happened in a playoff game when he scored like 30 points in the fourth quarter and after the game Barkley and clan said they had never seen a performance like that. Then he disappeared, and so did Cleveland from the playoffs.
> 
> Doesn't mean he won't win it all, but I think history is a good teacher and until he does, I'll go with that.




snook,  

Why are you still mad?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Just got word I am headed to Miami to shoot game 7!



Pics or this did not happen.   


Game 7 tip off in 45 mins.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 9, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> snook,
> 
> Why are you still mad?



bitter Cleveland fan?
Snooks the sucker! Ha


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

sleeze said:


> bitter Cleveland fan?
> Snooks the sucker! Ha



Nothing worse than someone who can't get over things.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

Great game so far.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

Boom!!!

Heat spank Celtics and go yo the finals.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bosh!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 9, 2012)

Bosh is a 3 point specialist! Lol,,,,,,,,Miami played great team defense. Doc rivers is the best coach in the league imo. Spoestra had a good game plan in this game and out coached him


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Bosh!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The Celtics will knock em off.



Whoops....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2012)

Good job for the Heat coming from behind to win the series pouring it on in the last 2 games & advance to the next Finals round.  Wish it was on regular OTA TV with seeing lots of action in the local metro Atlanta TV sports news report film clips. 

Unfortunately, the bar has been raised & the Miami's going to have to raise their performance level to keep up with Oklahoma City.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing worse than someone who can't get over things.



Yep...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 12, 2012)

Miami in five...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 12, 2012)

If Miami would've had the same score of 29 in the 1st quarter for the rest of the 3 quarters, then they would've beat OKC.  The Heat just could not match the Thunder's 2nd half game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 13, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> If Miami would've had the same score of 29 in the 1st quarter for the rest of the 3 quarters, then they would've beat OKC.  The Heat just could not match the Thunder's 2nd half game.




Yes...   Yes you are right


Thunder took over in the 3rd..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's the Heat's 4th Quarter that's been lost in both the 1st & 2nd games in the Finals???


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Where's the Heat's 4th Quarter that's been lost in both the 1st & 2nd games in the Finals???



They had better pick it up in the 4th.   Not sure why they are fading but they tried to give that game away last night and it should have been a 15 point margin.    I was shocked it got that close on carelessness


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 15, 2012)

The Heat cant be beat in a series when Lebron and Wade are as aggressive to the basket as they were last night. Durant has got to be more aggressive.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 18, 2012)

2-1 Heat.....   Two more in Miami....  Heat are in the drivers seat.   Hopefully, they will keep up the intensity..

Game 4 tomorrow night


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 20, 2012)

Series isnt't over but just gonna bump this up a lil bit....


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> They won't win it all.



WRONG AGAIN!!!!

Will you admit it? Nope..you'll whine about it and make excuses about it.

Guess what....  DEAL WITH IT!!!

Miami Heat, 2012 NBA Champions!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats to Miami pouring on the Heat for the NBA Championship!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JCASH (Jun 22, 2012)

there will be an * by this season champ since they did not play a full season though.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 22, 2012)

im just curious. but what is the obsession with heat fans to crown lebron the "king"? He is good but its just a little odd that heat fans literally worship him.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think he was "king" lebron when he was in Cleveland.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)

JCASH said:


> there will be an * by this season champ since they did not play a full season though.



Yeah because Miami was in doubt of making the playoffs.....

They played the best the East had to offer and wiped the court with the best the West brought the table as well.

Gimme a break with that weak sauce.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 22, 2012)

JCASH said:


> there will be an * by this season champ since they did not play a full season though.



Not a heat fan but that's just goofy 

If anything this was a tougher season to win it. Nope not a full season but a more grueling season because of the lack of off days as they tried to get in as many games as possible in a shorter time. 

I kind of liked the format this year but I know the loss of revenue by venues/ownership/players won't allow for it again.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 22, 2012)

JCASH said:


> there will be an * by this season champ since they did not play a full season though.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on the Heat for winning.   

James is a beast and very good. But I too don't get the worship for him. It's aaparent that Bosh was the much needed shot in the arm. Course ol Tjl will defend his boy, maybe he can explain his love for Lebron.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 22, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Congrats on the Heat for winning.
> 
> James is a beast and very good. But I too don't get the worship for him. It's aaparent that Bosh was the much needed shot in the arm. Course ol Tjl will defend his boy, maybe he can explain his love for Lebron.



Just WOW


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 25, 2012)

They only won in five games....a real team would have done it in four.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 26, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> They only won in five games....a real team would have done it in four.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> They won't win it all.





Crimson said:


> I'm not so sure.  The Old Men in San Antonio may have something to say about that, plus the Lakers and the Thunder are pretty good.
> 
> I no likey Lebron.  The Knicks stink too.





maker4life said:


> They'll choke again .





golffreak said:


> I really don't care who wins. As long as it's not Miami.





South GA Dawg said:


> Miami is all sizzle and no steak.  I don't think win it all this year and I sure don't think they'll just cruise.  I sure hope they don't anyway.  Definitely not my kind of team.





Rebel Yell said:


> That's why Lebron is the ARod of the NBA.





dark horse said:


> Lebron James wilts in the final 5 minutes of every important game I have personally ever watched.  It is a fatal flaw that is VERY seldom overcome by any athlete.





dark horse said:


> Lebron will be looking up the mountain at Durant for many years to come.  Durant rises as the pressure mounts, Lebron fades.





waterdogs said:


> Geaux celtics beat dem heat punks





Madsnooker said:


> Suckers!!!! I fell for it too many times with him thinking he finally got it.
> 
> As a Cleveland fan, I saw it too many times while he was in Cleveland. As a matter of fact, it happened in a playoff game when he scored like 30 points in the fourth quarter and after the game Barkley and clan said they had never seen a performance like that. Then he disappeared, and so did Cleveland from the playoffs.
> 
> Doesn't mean he won't win it all, but I think history is a good teacher and until he does, I'll go with that.





There is just really too much to work with here.   I just will let this sit here and soak in...

Sorry Im late.  Been busy..


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Spurs are kIng right now



You left one out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a way to make a thread dissappear? If so would someone please do it to this one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> You left one out.



They killed it for a while.  Then they became the killed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is there a way to make a thread dissappear? If so would someone please do it to this one.



This thread delivers.  I say give it a sticky.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 27, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> This thread delivers.  I say give it a sticky.



Agreed....



















And my personal favorite....


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 27, 2012)

you guys are ruthless!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 27, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> you guys are ruthless!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2012)

Imagine next year.  I expect Ray Allen to to fill the Mike Miller roll.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tjl I got a pretty interesting pic the other day at the heats after party of lebron and his "boys" enjoying some nose candy.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 27, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Tjl I got a pretty interesting pic the other day at the heats after party of lebron and his "boys" enjoying some nose candy.



Somehow I doubt that but send it on.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 29, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> There is just really too much to work with here.   I just will let this sit here and soak in...
> 
> Sorry Im late.  Been busy..



I'm happy for Lebron.  I don't hate him.  I hated that with all the physical talent (dude is a freak), he just came up soft.  

Finally, HE GOT IT.  He's not a perimeter shooter, he should attck the basket EVERY chance he gets.


ps.  he's still no Jordan.


----------

